
Daimler to build cars for Uber - germinalphrase
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/31/technology/uber-daimler-self-driving-car.html?module=WatchingPortal&region=c-column-middle-span-region&pgType=Homepage&action=click&mediaId=thumb_square&state=standard&contentPlacement=1&version=internal&contentCollection=www.nytimes.com&contentId=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nytimes.com%2F2017%2F01%2F31%2Ftechnology%2Fuber-daimler-self-driving-car.html&eventName=Watching-article-click
======
germinalphrase
This would seem to be a shift from earlier speculation that Uber would be
seeking to build their own cars (or are they more narrowly focused on building
their own autonomous driving capability for any vehicle?).

